# ST Coilovers at HPA Motorsports



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA is pleased to offer all ST VW / Audi applications online at: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/st.htm

*ST Coilovers*

HPA Motorsports is the original exclusive importer of KW Suspensions for the North American market, beginning over a decade ago.

Since 1979, the ST brand has been associated with cutting edge suspension offerings for a broad platform of vehicles. In 2005, KW Automotive GmbH of Germany acquired the ST brand with visions of lifting the quality expectations for the budget conscious enthusiast. 

Using KW’s European technology, the ST brand sets the bar for quality and functionality within a market segment overrun by rebranded offshore knock offs. 










*ST Suspensions Coilovers feature:*

• Zinc plated steel housings with “D” shaped threads to ensure ease of height adjustment across the life of the damper 

• Steel impregnated composite spring seats guarantee against corrosion and prevent binding when adjusting ride height 

• Pre-set low pressure twin tube damper construction optimizes pitch and roll without compromising comfort over harsh road surfaces 

• Self centering integrated dust boots protect piston rods and seals from stone chips and road debris 

• Rising rate Elastomer bumpstops increase spring rate under extreme conditions to avoid the need for a stiff ride in day to day usage 

• High tensile steel springs offer more travel than standard steel 

• 5 year limited warranty backed by the world’s largest coilover manufacturer 










Visit our website or call HPA at 604.598.8520 for more information.


----------

